# Rio Frio



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The day started off chilly, with frost on the ground, and frozen water in the bird bath. A six point buck was munching on grass in the front yard as I made coffee. The forecast was sunny, light winds, and temps in the high 50's. Perfect fishing weather. Most days are.

A couple hours before dark, the KC kayak was launched into the warm water of the San Marcos river, just a couple of miles downstream from the source. The fish stay active here pretty much year round. It is a great place to fish in the winter. With the KC kayak design, big open cockpit and high seat, it is possible to stay dry and comfortable all season long.

Today I wanted another crack at some Rio Grande cichlids. They are beautiful fish, fight hard, and photograph well. So the 3wt, 7'6" rod and reel were called into action. A repeat of the Killer Bee and white micro jig (see Fat Cat post) were tied on. Within ten minutes a frisky Rio Grande cichlid bent my pole and posed for pictures. A great start to the evening.

Many of the trees had already shed their leaves. The remaining foliage reflected orange, red, and yellow hues off the surface of the water. The late afternoon sun filtered down through the pecan bottoms like rays of light through a living kaleidoscope. 

Bluegill, longear sunfish, and redbreast sunfish jumped all over the streamer/dropper rig. All but one hit the white sparkly dropper. A couple dozen pretty fish added to the beauty of the day.

I fished till the sun went down and paddled back to my pickup truck by the light of a 3/4 moon. 

Merry Christmas.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Very nice!!! Gotta love those rivers in the winter!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I've made the yak trip that starts at the park and ends just outside the city limits. That is a beautiful river and I enjoyed it very much. I did think about a fishing pole a couple of times but it didn't take away from the enjoyment that I didn't have one. Great pictures and good catch.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree. It is a beautiful river. However, there are those that don't love or respect it and dump their cans, bottles, and trash in it . . . . . and laugh about it. We need to protect and take care of this gift.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Love the river*

The frost has killed back some of the vegetation and revealed the trash and thoughtless litter. Please keep the rivers clean and healthy for the next generation.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That ****** me off. Clean up after yourself! When I hit the San Gabriel last winter, I was amazed at how much garbage was along the river. Lots of it was from fishermen, and other had washed down or could have been left by anybody. I made a point of picking up at least 2 grocery bags (they were laying around the banks) and filling them with garbage I found. There was always tons left, but I got what I could carry out. After spending summers in the wilderness where there's ZERO garbage, seeing stuff like that makes me frustrated, sad, angry, and probably a few other emotions.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Most of this is from college students tubing the river. Sad thing is no one is enforcing litter laws. With the New Braunfels container ban, (sending more tubers our way) it will just get worse if something is not done.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

flyfishingmike said:


> Most of this is from college students tubing the river. Sad thing is no one is enforcing litter laws. With the New Braunfels container ban, (sending more tubers our way) it will just get worse if something is not done.


What, no more beer allowed on the Comal or Guadalupe?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Disposable containers are banned. Check it out, I don't know the exact ruling.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gonna have to fill a Nalgene bottle with cocktails I guess...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Boboe said:


> Gonna have to fill a Nalgene bottle with cocktails I guess...


Yeah seems like the law will cut down on litter, which is great, but it also seems like alcohol related accidents will be on the rise since a lot more people will be drinking liquor.

Awhile back somebody posted underwater pics of all the beer cans in the Comal, it was absolutely disgusting.


----------

